# Frontier air box mods..FREE power increase



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

Here is an almost free way to get better performance from your 05/06
Frontier,Pathfinder,Xterra. While they have a big airbox,the tube to the 
airbox from front fender it breathes through is quite small and i am certain
restrict the performace and fuel economy of the truck. 

Tools required
10 mm socket, 
6 inch extension
Ratchet
10mm combo wrench
Blade screwdriver
Dremel tool with cutting bit
Small file

1) Open hood.

2) Disconnect the negative battery terminal.

3) Use the blade screwdriver to loosen the hose clamp closest
to the airbox.

4) Open airbox, remove filter, and move airbox cover(lid) out of
the work area.

5) Using the 10 mm socket completely remove the bolt at the top back
of the airbox, loosen the one inside the box near the middle only.

6) With the 10mm combo wrench,loosen only the hex bolt at the bottom
front of the airbox.

7) Once the bolt at the back has been removed and the other two 
loosened pull the airbox up and out of the vehicle.

8) Clean your airbox if dirty before you begin the modification.

9) Using the Dremel tool, cut the bottom front of the box out as
pictured. It is easy to do, use the "ribs" inside the
box to help guide the tool as it cuts. Remember to not remove
the larger "ribs" as they support the integrity if the airbox.











10) Different areas may be cut, I feel however the best place to 
remove the plastic is at the front behind the headlight.
More cool air will be available for the engine to breathe in front 
than at the back or side of the box.

11) Once the holes are cut as desired, clean up the edges of the areas
where the plastic was removed with the file. Make sure you get all
the plastic bits and filings out of the airbox before you reassemble it.

12) Reassemble the airbox in reverse order. Install your air filter
(or drop in that K & N you wanted).Put the airbox cover back on.
Retighten the hoseclamp on the intake tube hook up the battery
and the project is complete.

The entire job took about 1/2 hour, provides a small power
boost at low RPMs and a throaty sound at W.O.T. I have performed
this modification to my last 4 vehilces with success each time.This
mod can be done on almost any vehicle easily and inexpensively.

if you have any questions about this mod please feel free to contact
me MSN messenger by clicking the icon at the left of this post.


----------



## volhub (Feb 3, 2006)

=WD=big-X said:


> Here is an almost free way to get better performance from your 05/06
> Frontier,Pathfinder,Xterra. While they have a big airbox,the tube to the
> airbox from front fender it breathes through is quite small and i am certain
> restrict the performace and fuel economy of the truck.
> ...


You guys amaze me at how much you know about these vehicles, kudos to you all. You all are my new brain. Two questions, in your experience, how many miles to gallon do you gain and 2nd, does it void any warranties? Appreciate your input. Thanks!


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

volhub said:


> You guys amaze me at how much you know about these vehicles, kudos to you all. You all are my new brain. Two questions, in your experience, how many miles to gallon do you gain and 2nd, does it void any warranties? Appreciate your input. Thanks!



On the last truck i modded this way (an 05 Ford ranger 4.0 liter)
i got a 1 mpg increase with this mod and a K&N filter.


The service manager at your nissan dealership may or may not have much
to say about this mod. I have never had an issue from my dealer for
performing this mod . If you are concerend you can pick up a box at any
auto wrecker and put it back to stock in a few minutes before taking
your truck in for service.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I did that to my Ranger but sadly it didn't make any difference or I just couldn't feel it if it did but it did sound great and for that reason alone it was worth it.


----------



## CT_Nismo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Creative Mods*

It is interesting to learn about these mods. This one seems to open up the air intake upstream of the filter. Not a bad idea. The stock design draws air from the left fender well. It's not a bad CAI. This mod opens up the intake to draw air from the engine bay.....probably hotter. Have you considered the loss due to hotter air enterinig the intake?


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

CT_Nismo said:


> It is interesting to learn about these mods. This one seems to open up the air intake upstream of the filter. Not a bad idea. The stock design draws air from the left fender well. It's not a bad CAI. This mod opens up the intake to draw air from the engine bay.....probably hotter. Have you considered the loss due to hotter air enterinig the intake?


 thats why i put the openings behind the headlight so cool air entering from the from the front can get to the intake. and i agree the stock set up is somewhat of a CAI its air inlet is small and just far too restrictive.


----------



## Mil132 (Aug 15, 2005)

lol! :thumbdwn:


----------



## YellowEngine (Feb 5, 2006)

Centurion said:


> I did that to my Ranger but sadly it didn't make any difference or I just couldn't feel it if it did but it did sound great and for that reason alone it was worth it.


I had a 4.0 L Ranger with a K/N, larger MAF sensor and TB it didn't seem to do squat performance wise either.


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

I travel ALOT for work, I had an 05 Ranger Sc 4x4 with a 4.0 L
I cut away the airbox, put in a K&N, added a freer flowing muffler
and got a bit more power (it was noticeable towing in the rockies)
and 1- 1/2 mpg better highway.

That was with the SOHC ranger (207 HP) not the OHV. The OHV were
pretty dismal powerplants (167 HP)

That is to an IMPERIAL gallon tho so it would be less on a US gallon
likely 3/4 to 1 mpg.

i want to get a chip or tuner for my Fronty. anyone got one? if so
how well does it work?


----------



## whatnow (Dec 31, 2005)

=WD=big-X said:


> Here is an almost free way to get better performance from your 05/06
> Frontier,Pathfinder,Xterra. While they have a big airbox,the tube to the
> airbox from front fender it breathes through is quite small and i am certain
> restrict the performace and fuel economy of the truck.
> ...



Just curious, but you list that your truck has a aFe CAI at the bottom, so why did you go through the trouble of doing this?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

If I brought my truck to my dealership looking like that they'd have a COW! They chastized me over the phone because I admitted I had a K&N filter installed! I was so embarrassed I replaced it with the stock Nissan Paper Filter before bringing it in for the recall! Luckily, I guess they didn't see the TBS!

My biggest concern with this mod would be water! I ran my truck throught he car wash today to knock the salt and grime off it and when I got back I went to replace Nissan filter with the K&N, and found water in the bottom of the stock air box! The only whay it could have gotten there was through the opening in the fender as everything else is sealed! Not that it got into the intake as it was caught in the bottom of the air box below the filter, but it was still a little un-nerving seeing it there in a sealed air box!

I can only imaging what the CAI is subjected to going through the car wash!


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

whatnow said:


> Just curious, but you list that your truck has a aFe CAI at the bottom, so why did you go through the trouble of doing this?


 i had done it before i got the aFe CAI


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just did this today. Actually I cut out a little more but it's the same idea. I can't comment on MPG yet, but the sound is worth the 15-20 minutes alone. It's a HUGE improvement on the sound of the truck. Idle and low throttle sound almost the same. The sound when you really get on it is unreal. As far as the dealer goes, I don't care. Unless it's a major problem I'll fix it myself even if it costs me money. I start to twitch when I take a vihicle in for an alignment, let alone an actual repair.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> If I brought my truck to my dealership looking like that they'd have a COW! They chastized me over the phone because I admitted I had a K&N filter installed!



You should respectfully tell them to go suck an egg. I gripes me to no end to hear dealers giving people crap about making minor modifications to their vehicles.

You have every right to do this, and they can't deny you any warranty claim unless they can prove it significantly contributed to a given vehicle problem. The burden of proof falls on the dealer to prove it caused it -- not on the owner.

If your dealer tells you otherwise, ask them if they've ever heard of the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act of 1975. They'll shut up in a hurry.

So, be proud of your K&N filter -- it's your given right to mod your heart out without fear of a dealer giving you the shaft because of it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> You should respectfully tell them to go suck an egg. I gripes me to no end to hear dealers giving people crap about making minor modifications to their vehicles.
> 
> You have every right to do this, and they can't deny you any warranty claim unless they can prove it significantly contributed to a given vehicle problem. The burden of proof falls on the dealer to prove it caused it -- not on the owner.
> 
> ...


I agree, and will probably do that right after I find a dealership with a decent service dept, or after 3 years/36K miles, which ever comes first!  

I've had K&N filters in the last 3 vehicles I've owned, and never had a problem! I know there is talk of issues with oiled filters, but if they are done correctly and not soaked in oil, there should never be a problem! I've been thinking about replacing the AirRaid filter in my CAI (an oiled filter) with one of the dry filters (don't recall the brand off the top of my head). That should eliminate the oil fouling the MAF whine, but I'm sure they'll find something else to complain about after that! BTW, is the filter used on the NISMO CAI an oiled filter? Hmmm, if so I may have to throw that in their face next time! :cheers:


----------



## =WD=big-X (Jan 30, 2006)

when i put my aFe intake and exaust on my truck all my service manager
said was "cool.....can i drive it?" he did say if any drivability issues were 
to arise i would be paying for the diagnostic due to the mods. he also
checked my work to see the intake was properly installed and all the hose
clamps were tight. 

as long as its before the throttle body or after the cats he doesn't have
a problem with mods. in fact while i was waiting for an oil change they were
installing a nismo intake on a guys titan.

my dealers service dept rocks


----------

